# Turkey Hunters....MUST HAVE ITEM!



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh...how we got along without this for all these years is beyond me...:shock: :mrgreen


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

:lol:

That's like the fourth damnedest thing I've ever seen…

.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Haha it's a condom


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe I threw out those condoms prematurely after my vasectomy! Then again idk how the glow in the dark twisted textured ones would look to the other guys when I pull it out in the woods...


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

At about the 30 second mark, the narrator said, "it's small and compact." That is definitely not something you'd want to brag to your hunting buddies about!


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm very confused after watching that.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

this is my favorite thread


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Do they come in flavors? My friend was wanting to know


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Blood on the back of the pants after carrying one out is one of the simple pleasures that enhance turkey season....


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

As if getting yourself kilt isn't bad enough, now you have to suffer the indignity of having your head stuffed into a rubber for your last great strutt. Sorry, but I just ain't doing that to no turkey I shoot.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Are there glow in the dark ones for walking out at night?


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

hawglips said:


> Blood on the back of the pants after carrying one out is one of the simple pleasures that enhance turkey season....


Right.....


----------

